# ser, estar ou ficar (Brasília é/fica/está no Brasil)



## La finlandesa

O meu livro de português ensina que em português se usa "SER" para dizer onde fica um pais / algum prédio. Por ex. "O Hotel Ipanema *é* na rua principal". O editor deste livro é finlandês mas com amplos conhecimentos em português europeu e português brasileiro. Perguntei a um amigo brasileiro e ele falou que soa muito estranho. É mesmo? Também vi na internet que não existe quase nenhuma entrada para dizer "Os Correios SÃO na rua ..X.." (O amigo falou que é possivel dizer "Os Correios ESTÃO na rua ..." ou "FICAM na rua..." Ele não gostou nada de "Os Correios SÃO na rua..."). O que vocês acham?
Muito obrigada.


----------



## vf2000

Concordo com o seu amigo, o correio está na rua X... porém, em um diálogo...
-Onde é o correio?
-É na rua X
Vamos ver se alguém explica, porque eu só fiz complicar...
AXÉ!


----------



## brasileirinho

La finlandesa said:


> O meu livro de português ensina que em português se usa "SER" para dizer onde fica um pais / algum prédio. Por ex. "O Hotel Ipanema *é* na rua principal". O editor deste livro é finlandês mas com amplos conhecimentos em português europeu e português brasileiro. Perguntei a um amigo brasileiro e ele falou que soa muito estranho. É mesmo? Também vi na internet que não existe quase nenhuma entrada para dizer "Os Correios SÃO na rua ..X.." (O amigo falou que é possivel dizer "Os Correios ESTÃO na rua ..." ou "FICAM na rua..." Ele não gostou nada de "Os Correios SÃO na rua..."). O que vocês acham?
> Muito obrigada.



A questão é, poder, pode, mas não sôa bem.
Completando o que escreveu vf2000, pode-se dizer "Onde é a casa de Fulano?", dai segue a explicação "É lá no bairro X", continuando a explicação de como chegar na casa de Fulano se diz, "Fica perto de ..." ou "Está perto de...".

Então, pode-se usar da seguinte forma
"Onde é a rua X?" "É logo alí, etc"
"Onde fica essa rua?" "É logo alí, etc."

É uma questão confusa, agora me dou conta, porque nunca tinha parado pra pensar nisso, pois pra mim é tão óbvio.
Mas, prefira o uso de "ESTAR" e "FICAR" que você não vai errar, pelo menos no Brasil.


----------



## Vanda

Você obterá mais informações sobre o assunto, consultando estas discussões:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1415949

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1462866

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=309892

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=893940

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=8468

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=526353


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Interessante.

Acontece igual em espanhol: _¿Dónde es el baño?_
 
E também em espanhol, nem todos os usos soam bem.
 
Abraços.


----------



## Mangato

La tenue diferencia que en algunos casos tienen los verbos ser y estar, llevan a estas cofusiones. En español sucede lo mismo. 

- ¿Dónde está correos?

- No tengo ni idea en donde es (está) . Considero que es un vicio de lenguaje y que en la forma escrita es incorrecto. Estar tiene un sentido de permanencia mientras que ser lo tiene en este caso de temporalidad.


----------



## Outsider

La finlandesa said:


> O meu livro de português ensina que em português se usa "SER" para dizer onde fica um pais / algum prédio. Por ex. "O Hotel Ipanema *é* na rua principal". O editor deste livro é finlandês mas com amplos conhecimentos em português europeu e português brasileiro. Perguntei a um amigo brasileiro e ele falou que soa muito estranho.


A mim não me soa nada estranho. O que me parece muito invulgar é "Os Correios _estão_ na Rua X"!


----------



## anaczz

A mim também não parece nem um pouco estranho dizer, por exemplo:

A padaria é ali na esquina, a farmácia é na próxima rua e minha casa é ao lado da farmácia.


----------



## MOC

Outsider said:


> A mim não me soa nada estranho. O que me parece muito invulgar é "Os Correios _estão_ na Rua X"!



A mim também. Penso que usamos "estar" para algo que se encontra temporariamente em algum sítio mas poderá mudar.

-Onde estão (Desta vez) as minhas chaves?

Estão em cima da mesa.

-Onde estão os correios?

Onde sempre estiveram.


----------



## babyray

Olá, no meu livro dizem que com os lugares é possível usar ser, estar e ficar, não há diferencia. Têm certeza? Sei que em espanhol só há que usar "estar" ainda que o lugar duma cidade seja uma situação que não pode mudar. Mas em português? Por favor, ajudam-me!

Muito obrigada!


----------



## Vanda

Juntei a uma discussão existente sobre o mesmo tópico.


----------



## Istriano

Onde é/fica/[está situada] Brasília? /Uso geral/

Onde está Brasiília? [Não estou conseguindo achar no mapa].


----------



## Sofs_

Outsider said:


> A mim não me soa nada estranho. O que me parece muito invulgar é "Os Correios _estão_ na Rua X"!


Concordo contigo  A mim soa-me normalíssimo, talvez pela variante que falamos.


----------



## Sofs_

La finlandesa said:


> O meu livro de português ensina que em português se usa "SER" para dizer onde fica um pais / algum prédio. Por ex. "O Hotel Ipanema *é* na rua principal". O editor deste livro é finlandês mas com amplos conhecimentos em português europeu e português brasileiro. Perguntei a um amigo brasileiro e ele falou que soa muito estranho. É mesmo? Também vi na internet que não existe quase nenhuma entrada para dizer "Os Correios SÃO na rua ..X.." (O amigo falou que é possivel dizer "Os Correios ESTÃO na rua ..." ou "FICAM na rua..." Ele não gostou nada de "Os Correios SÃO na rua..."). O que vocês acham?
> Muito obrigada.




Vou fazer apenas uma pequena explicação que acho que será suficiente.
Explicação:

"In general, the distinction between the two verbs is similar to that distinction in Spanish. The instances in which we use *ser* and in which we use *estar* in Portuguese and Spanish are almost, but not always, the same. 

The verb *ser* is used for conditions or characteristics that are permanent, and the verb *estar* is used for transitory or not permanent conditions or characteristics.

Remember the verb *ser* comes from *esse* and the verb *estar* comes from *stare.* Well, there are two words in English which also come from these two Latin verbs. From*esse,* we have the English *essence*, and from *stare,* we have the English *status*. So, we use*ser* when we want to describe the essence of something, or how a thing is always; and we use*estar* when we want to describe something's status, or how a thing is at the moment".


I go send to you the full article.


----------



## Vanda

Por favor, neste fórum só português ou espanhol!


----------



## Sofs_

Vanda said:


> Por favor, neste fórum só português ou espanhol!



Entendo, mas segundo o perfil do aluno de Português é professor na Finlândia e como não sei o nível dele calculei que entende-se melhor uma explicação em Inglês do que em Português uma vez que é a língua que aprende. É tudo uma questão de métodos de ensino.


----------

